# Freshly Married



## PrivateJ90 (Oct 20, 2019)

30 Been married for a few months but in the relationship for 7 years and have a few questions about my marriage that I would like to discuss. Thank you all!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello! Welcome to TAM.

So what's up?


----------

